
Journeymen Ply Their Trades in Europe, Medieval Style - zonotope
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/08/07/world/europe/europe-journeymen.html
======
dankohn1
I've seen the digital equivalent of this. It would be hard not to carry a
phone (or accept cash), but traveling around the world while you're young
sounds great.

